# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Training for Mountain Bike Racing

## JaySway311

Any endurance athletes out there? I'm starting a cycle soon that will hopefully give me more power and endurance on the bike.s I can afford to gain about 5 lbs or so of muscle. I think test should help with recovery time and Eq will boost my RBC count. I also do weightlifting 3 times per week. I have been lifting for over 5 years in the off season. Im a pro mtb racer. I'm 31 and have been highly athletic overall and am in good shape. In the Spring, I have some big races. I think that a good combo is low dose Test E stacked with Eq. I was gonna run something like Test E 150mg/wk with Eq 300mg/wk. Seems like this is a popular combo for my training. I have my Nolvo PCT planned already. From my research I think this will benefit me greatly. My first AAS cycle also. Would appreciate some advice. Anyone have experience with this type cycle? Thanks.

----------


## Kratos

test dose is good,
eq would be fine although dose is a little low. A lot of people find it actually makes endurace more difficult.
I would however switch the eq for masteron at about 400mg per week. It's a much better compound for your sport. Also, anavar would be a good choice at about 40mg per day in the place of the eq. You'd get a nice increase in power to weight ratio. If you're at the level of competition you say, then I don't have to tell you about diet.
the detection time is way way shorter, and I think you'd be worried about that
You'll still get the red blood cell boost.
I ride road bikes, not pro by any means, but I think the goals are similar.
are you planning on being on durring the races? because I think that might be a bad idea with testing.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

Sounds like a plan, keep the dosages down though. Your not trying to look like a bodybuilder, just help your sport a little. Some winstrol might not be a bad idea either.

----------


## bigslick7878

3 words.

5 hour energy.

Whether you are training for a mountain bike ride, a run, or a swim it will give you that boost that you need.

No sugar high or bloating either, and you won't crash like you will with those "other" energy drinks.

You can thank me later.

----------


## Kratos

> 3 words.
> 
> 5 hour energy.
> 
> Whether you are training for a mountain bike ride, a run, or a swim it will give you that boost that you need.
> 
> No sugar high or bloating either, and you won't crash like you will with those "other" energy drinks.
> 
> You can thank me later.


very funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nNX_...ayer_embedded#
but seriously that stuff is just caffeine taurine and trash.
you can bet the guys who own the company are making a boat load though.

----------


## JaySway311

> test dose is good,
> eq would be fine although dose is a little low. A lot of people find it actually makes endurace more difficult.
> I would however switch the eq for masteron at about 400mg per week. It's a much better compound for your sport. Also, anavar would be a good choice at about 40mg per day in the place of the eq. You'd get a nice increase in power to weight ratio. If you're at the level of competition you say, then I don't have to tell you about diet.
> the detection time is way way shorter, and I think you'd be worried about that
> You'll still get the red blood cell boost.
> I ride road bikes, not pro by any means, but I think the goals are similar.
> are you planning on being on durring the races? because I think that might be a bad idea with testing.


Thanks for the advice. People have actually said that Eq makes endurance more difficult? Wow , I've really never heard that before. All I've read and researched, and also heard from people about it is that it really enhances endurance because of not only boosted RBC ct., but because of the slow build up of quality muscle for power. What is the rationale that it would at all hinder endurance? Many pro endurance athletes use Eq very often I know. Test E at 150mg/wk I will definetly run as a base. 
Yes my diet is meticulous and well planned.
Testing will be an issue eventually in the Summer, so this is something I have to consider for sure.
I was also considering the anavar with Test E. I've heard many good things about the combo.
Epo is another story. Its a pain because if used correctly, I would have to monitor my Hct. levels every couple of weeks. Obviously though this would really boost endurance. I was thinking just very low Epo to see how my body reacts to it like 6000-8000 Units over two weeks and check my Hct after 3 weeks . I know this is something to be really cautious about because of the Hct getting too high leading to high BP and sludgy blood. This is kinda scary, want to avoid that at all costs. Any advice on easy ways to be careful with Epo? Any other good ideas?
5 hour energy, yes I have used that also already, its pretty decent. Caffeine also helps before a race. I stack up on Pyruvate and VB12 also.
Thanks again fellas.

----------


## Kratos

eq has a 3-6 month detection time just fyi
anavar and mast as well as test prop about 3 weeks

eq helps endurance for a lot of people but the increased blood volume and pump can make your legs feel tight and heavy.

I'd say if you're looking at testing, you should plan to cycle ending about 6 weeks before your first race. Instead of focusing on blood cell count (because that's setting you up to fail a drug test), focus on power to weight ratio. If you can add strength in your legs while maybe even dropping weight, that's a huge gain. Red blood cells only live 100 days and your crit will start to drop as soon as you're off.

Epo is the only thing you can really use cause it's out of your system in 24 hours. It's easy to get caught if you go too high...that is if you don't kill yourself. It's pretty letal without close supervision, the advantage is there but not huge. Why not see how you do without it first?

----------


## JaySway311

> eq has a 3-6 month detection time just fyi
> anavar and mast as well as test prop about 3 weeks
> 
> eq helps endurance for a lot of people but the increased blood volume and pump can make your legs feel tight and heavy.
> 
> I'd say if you're looking at testing, you should plan to cycle ending about 6 weeks before your first race. Instead of focusing on blood cell count (because that's setting you up to fail a drug test), focus on power to weight ratio. If you can add strength in your legs while maybe even dropping weight, that's a huge gain. Red blood cells only live 100 days and your crit will start to drop as soon as you're off.
> 
> Epo is the only thing you can really use cause it's out of your system in 24 hours. It's easy to get caught if you go too high...that is if you don't kill yourself. It's pretty letal without close supervision, the advantage is there but not huge. Why not see how you do without it first?



I see. I will certainly take that into consideration. Just did some research on Masterone, it seems like impressive gear. People say it boosts your strength , drive and endurance. It cuts you up really nice as well, no Estrogen related problems and it has few sides. Wow! So I think I'm leaning towards Test E with Masterone. The Epo scares me so I probably will stay away from that. No need to really jeopardize my health.
The power to weight ratio is something that definetly is crucial to success in my sport. I do alot of weight training on the legs and upper body in the off season. I have alot of Test E on hand. What do you think the max dose of Test E for me would be for my sport? I dont wanna gain more than about 6-8 lbs or so of lean mass. I know you said 150mg would be good, but what dose would maximize help with recovery and strength? Can I go up to 200mg/wk or stick to 150? I'll be starting my Spring training on the road bike soon. I have some really tough training with intervals coming up. Looking forward to starting. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Cyclehard

I am a roadie. I'm a competitive road cyclist. From what I gather, though I've never tried it, test will help on its own. Increased RBC, muscle mass and recovery time. However, there is the problem of water retention. The Masters RR champ was just popped for Masterdon, but that seems like the way to go. I've been wanting to try test with just T3. Does this sound logical?

----------


## manmachine

Jay,
I plan to do a few selective MTB races this year in May and June. 

I was looking at Turanbol. Apparently it won't really bulk you up, but it will help get a bit more definition and it
seems to be able to help with muscle recovery. Those are the two results I am looking for.
I would be interested in hearing from anyone that has experience with 4-Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone.
Thanks

----------

